# My first cookoff



## winm70 (Jun 12, 2014)

American Legion 4th District S.A.L 
1st place ribs
2nd place brisket
1st place sauce
And peoples choice brisket.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 13, 2014)

CONGRATS!!!!  That has to feel pretty dang good!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2014)

Outstanding!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... Can you give some detail on the Magic you made?...JJ


----------



## winm70 (Jun 13, 2014)

It does feel good, thanks.
My mentor would be mighty upset if I let out any secrets.
He took 3 awards himself including 1st brisket, 1st beans.


----------

